# Are there any cubers in Torino, Italy?



## FairyTale (Aug 31, 2013)

i will be Torino for few days for a congress.

i hope that there is some cube friends in Torino to play together, and of course, to find some delicious Italy food.

contact me without hesitate

Email: [email protected]


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 31, 2013)

I thought porky was (not 100% sure).


----------

